

Best and worst places to work - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/30/netflix-adobe-google-make-best-places-to-work-list-att-ebay-radioshack-among-the-worst/

======
wheels
These lists are kind of cute, but I don't think all that relevant to readers
of HN. I spent 4 years at SAP, apparently now in 4th place for best tech
companies to work for (one after Google) and it's just not the kind of work
you want to be doing if you're young and ambitious. It's stable. You're paid
pretty well. You get decent free lunch, nice break areas and they don't do
cubes.

But your work is a drop in the bucket. Always.

Got a cool idea? "I'll pass it on to my boss. And if it makes it through him
we'll send it over to legal." 9 months later, after you've forgotten why you
wanted to do it in the first place, you get your answer.

If you don't really care much about work -- like if you're just there to do
your 8 hours, get paid, and then, you know, focus on your family, or look
forward to your sabbatical (you can take one for 6 months after 5 years) or in
my case, focus on my open source work, that's great. If you want to work to do
something with your career, they're not.

------
rw
Does Glassfloor only survey white-collar jobs?

------
bd
I find it hard to believe that consulting firms would rank so high. Also US
Army at no.43?

~~~
bbgm
The people I know at McKinsey like working there a lot. They are also driven
by different things that those working at a startup, so their idea of a "good
place to work" is likely to be rather different as well

------
ctingom
I think Fog Creek should've made the top of the list.

